# Lowline herd for sale!



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

We have decided to sell out! We have a small herd of Lowline and Lowline crosses. 

--Registered halfblood gray polled Lowline cow, 6 yrs old, with newborn black bull calf at side. Sire of calf is fullblood red Lowline bull. Cow conceived on first breeding, easy calving, good mother. $2200

--Registered purebred black polled Lowline cow, 6 years old. Also easy breeder, calved, and good mother, unfortunately, we lost her calf in the hard winter. We have been using her as a milk cow, so she has not yet been bred back. Very good bloodlines. $2000

We also have 2 feeder steers available--1 mixed breed and 1 fullblood Lowline that would make a great project steer. We are willing to sell with the cows as a package deal, but we will not sell the steers until the cows sell otherwise. Whole package of 2 cows, 2 feeder steers, and 1 newborn bull calf for $5500. 

This group has been managed using all-natural, grass-fed methods. They are healthy and ready to go. Lowlines are smaller than average cattle, so you can often graze more of them in the same acreage. They are popular for their ease of conception, small calves allowing easy delivering, faster finishing (often by 16-18 months), and docile temperaments. Delivery can be arranged within a reasonable distance of central IL. PM for more info. Serious inquiries only.


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

We re-evaluated our prices, and searched around. We have decided to drop the prices significantly, in order to move these cows out. 

Black Lowline cow in milk is $1600. White Lowline with calf at side is $1800. Buy both cows and calf for $3200. If they don't sell soon, they will be bred and offered at the upcoming Lowline national online sale.


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

Wish you were closer.. I'd be very interested!


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

I'll deliver for mileage! I have friends in KY I can always say HI! to. :grin:


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

redgate said:


> I'll deliver for mileage! I have friends in KY I can always say HI! to. :grin:


Got any pics?? And what's the mileage to 42642??


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow! You are east KY. I could deliver, I guess, but it would be pricey. I would have to charge $2/mile one way, and map quest has mileage at 461. Attached are photos.


----------

